# my collection so far :)



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

hi everyone i am new on here and just getting started :wave: 
this is my collection so far :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

No pics for me?


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Scrim-1- said:


> No pics for me?


Try look now and let me know if there on


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice products:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice collection buddy.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Some great products there, definately choosing wisely


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Collection building up nicely


----------



## BlackPanther (Oct 23, 2010)

:thumb: looking good


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks  its getting there need to get foam lance next


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice collection and I havent seen a Megs Bucket in a collection for quite some time


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice collection there, how does the meguiars gold class carnauba edition wax perform, is it the same as the old version or is this a better one, plus how good is black hole plus poorboys polish 2, just keen.


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Nice collection there, how does the meguiars gold class carnauba edition wax perform, is it the same as the old version or is this a better one, plus how good is black hole plus poorboys polish 2, just keen.


Meg wax is first of the range I have tried and performed very good for the money :thumbs: black hole is very good hides swirls and a extra glossy finish and the polish is very easy to apply and remove all the poor boys stuff I have got I am impressed with


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

BH and WD are amazing one of my favourite products, great results-little effort :thumb:


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> BH and WD are amazing one of my favourite products, great results-little effort :thumb:


 black hole is great on my Dark blue car


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

my new products  got a pressure sprayer, Meg's amp, new buffing cloth, foam lance and magifoam from ab also auto finesse lather shampoo and 12 new foam applicators for £1.55


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Just gone a bit OCD lol labeled my bottles


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looking good:thumb:


Brian


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Update


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

Where about in leeds you from?


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

grant motox said:


> Where about in leeds you from?


i am from garforth what about u


----------



## corsa_carl (Dec 1, 2011)

grant is from kippax buddy  ive told you about him before danny  you got a memory like a broken glass  

What are them new pads like? also the poorboys sealent good after black hole application?


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

corsa_carl said:


> grant is from kippax buddy  ive told you about him before danny  you got a memory like a broken glass
> 
> What are them new pads like? also the poorboys sealent good after black hole application?


New pads work great and yer use sealant after black hole u can see the result after on my other thread


----------



## corsa_carl (Dec 1, 2011)

Danny_Leeds said:


> New pads work great and yer use sealant after black hole u can see the result after on my other thread


what are the terry towel ones like compared to the standard foam applicator pads? id imagine they hold more product in the pad?


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

corsa_carl said:


> what are the terry towel ones like compared to the standard foam applicator pads? id imagine they hold more product in the pad?


I use the terry towel ones for inside one for natural look and one for leather care also the ag sponge applicator is the best I have ever use never gonna buy foam ones again for liquid products only wax they spread well and evenly


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

My collection has been growing  and new and better products bought


----------



## Twentymac (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow thats a nice collection and workspace you got there Danny!


----------



## TroyScherer (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice collection. I especially like to see as it grows and changes


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

impressive collection mate:thumb:


----------



## simon1969 (Aug 28, 2012)

very nice collection and workspace you got there mate


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Dont take this the wrong way buddy not the biggest collection going but a nice thought out selection of items to keep your car it top condition Will only get bigger though my friend :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Saw the last post :lol: What can I say


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

More products I got today


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Danny_Leeds said:


> More products I got today


nice haul

you been down to ron and stewart @ motorgeek by any chance


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

steve from wath said:


> nice haul
> 
> you been down to ron and stewart @ motorgeek by any chance


Yes just posted on there thread very helpful and great guys there


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

very nice collection


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Today's new products  thanks to james and everyone at auto finesse stand today


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

UPDATE just got my new shelfs up and a few new products


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Stunningly presented collection mate


----------



## dazzlew (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice collection. A detailers Aladins cave.., Now the hard part is choosing what to use  next


----------



## mare8 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great collection there mate!!!!!
And organized too.....!:thumb:


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

I never can decide what to use so my mums car has a different product on every panel lol to test durability haha


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome stuff


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

new additions


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Got me some wheel woolies, new lc pads, pad cleaner, cobra drying towel and a lambs wool wash pad


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Festool shinex  3m backing plate ordered yessss


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

New festool bag and 3m backing plate for the shinex


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

So today decided to make my shelving unit in to a cupboard with a work top

Before 









And 1 side finished today rest to do tomorrow


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks nice and organised ... Where did you get that towel rack that you have all your spray bottles on?


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

nice collection

I know were to come if i run out of anything :lol:


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Chrissyronald said:


> Looks nice and organised ... Where did you get that towel rack that you have all your spray bottles on?


Got it from wilkinsons


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

npinks said:


> nice collection
> 
> I know were to come if i run out of anything :lol:


If you need anything pop down  or if you want to try any of my products happy to help


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

All cleaned up half done should finish it off tomorrow


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks good


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice collection dude.
and can i ask where you got the big bottle of rainx from as never seen it that big befour


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

bazz said:


> nice collection dude.
> and can i ask where you got the big bottle of rainx from as never seen it that big befour


From a local motor shop years ago


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

All done finally got pics up


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow nice well presented space


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice collection, and place


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

amazing:thumb:


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Angled wheel woolie


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally got my units painted and some of the wall


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Tomorrow get all gear back in them when it dries


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

What a great selection of products you have and a great space.Thanks for sharing..


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice stuff


----------



## simon1969 (Aug 28, 2012)

nice Collection you got there


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Quick pics after sorting products in to labeled boxes and putting back in to cupboards


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Those floting shelfs look quite smart!


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Upgraded pressure wash k3.550 to k5 car


----------



## jfletch121 (Apr 11, 2011)

looking great danny... keep seeing how your products are growing on facebook, looking brill pal!


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice gear Dan, nice evo too


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Just got a visit from the auto smart truck


----------



## Tomep3 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi danny, I'm new to this forum and don't live too far from leeds (wakefield)
Just wondered where you tend to get your stuff from? Or do you just order online?

Tom.


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Tomep3 said:


> Hi danny, I'm new to this forum and don't live too far from leeds (wakefield)
> Just wondered where you tend to get your stuff from? Or do you just order online?
> 
> Tom.


I get it from lots of places motorgeek.co.uk is in dewsbury get a bit from there. If u ever want to have a go with any of my products learn how to use some products and just have a chat ur very welcome to come to mine and do your car


----------



## Tomep3 (Apr 22, 2013)

Danny_Leeds said:


> I get it from lots of places motorgeek.co.uk is in dewsbury get a bit from there. If u ever want to have a go with any of my products learn how to use some products and just have a chat ur very welcome to come to mine and do your car


Thats kind of you, thanks. Ill check that motor geek out. Btw your garage is awesome!! 
Reason I joined the site is I usually wash the car dry off and wax but I just want a wax/ sealant that will bead for ages and also looking for something for my wheels. I currently use poor boys natty paste which is the best I've used so far but doesn't seem to bead a massive amount.
Sounds sad I know :lol:
It's just I don't know where to start there's so much to choose from out there.
I'm off to japfest in a few weeks time and want the car looking good, bar the stone chips lol
Just after some recommendations


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Tomep3 said:


> Thats kind of you, thanks. Ill check that motor geek out. Btw your garage is awesome!!
> Reason I joined the site is I usually wash the car dry off and wax but I just want a wax/ sealant that will bead for ages and also looking for something for my wheels. I currently use poor boys natty paste which is the best I've used so far but doesn't seem to bead a massive amount.
> Sounds sad I know :lol:
> It's just I don't know where to start there's so much to choose from out there.
> ...


One thing I can not do is recommend as one product i may fined amazing u could find rubbish personal preference but i can offer u to come down and try all my waxes and sealants and see what u like before u fork out your own money


----------



## Olly-Robinson (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi

I am also based in Leeds, I have started a collection although is not a patch on yours! Id be interested in a meet up to chat wax try each others products etc!


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Olly-Robinson said:


> Hi
> 
> I am also based in Leeds, I have started a collection although is not a patch on yours! Id be interested in a meet up to chat wax try each others products etc!


Will have to arrange to meet one weekend then


----------



## chaoticreign (Feb 12, 2011)

Collection is looking good mate! im over in East Yorkshire but pop over to Leeds quite often, will have to come down and have a chat sometime when im next over!


----------



## Tomep3 (Apr 22, 2013)

Tried to pm you mate but its saying your inbox is full


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Id pop round if i was within 100 miles too ....... :lol:

Awesome collection and presentation Danny.


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Tomep3 said:


> Tried to pm you mate but its saying your inbox is full


Cleared inbox


----------

